# [решено] При установке меняет long_bit

## Ashken

Здравствуйте,

Помогите пожалуйста, укажите направление.

Имеется система на процессоре Intel Pentium G3258.

Устанавливаю Gentoo, скачал install-amd64-minimal-20141002.iso, загружаюсь стандартным ядром

arch выводит x86_64

getconf LONG_BIT - 64

После команды chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash переменная LONG_BIT поменялась на 32. Вследствие этого не могу скомпилировать 64 битное ядро, выводит сообщение:

CPU you selected does not support x86_64 instruction set. Оно и понятно. Причем 32 битное компилирует.

nano /etc/portage/make.conf:

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="{CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

Подскажите, если знаете, почему при смене корневого каталога (chroot) меняется LONG_BIT, как это можно исправить.

Заранее благодарю за советы.Last edited by Ashken on Thu Nov 06, 2014 4:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ashken

Сейчас глянул... Я stage3 распаковывал i686. Думаю здесь косяк. Завтра проверю, если доберусь до компа.

----------

## Pinkbyte

Из под 64-битного Install CD вы можете ставить как 64-битный, так и 32-битный stage3. i686 - это точно 32 бита   :Smile: 

----------

## Ashken

Это произошло, именно из-за того, что я скачал и распаковал stage3 для систем i686. Повторил с учетом этого и все получилось. Вопрос снят. Спасибо.

----------

